# Filter answer



## Piranha Lord (Feb 20, 2003)

I know you'll all say with piranhas you can't overkill but most of you serious go WHACKY.

















i mean 3 to 8 filters for a 55 gallon tank?

With me I am getting a 108 gallon tank and I'm looking at getting just a fluval 404 and a Aqua Clear 500

your probably all going to tell me to get 2 more Aqua clear 500's and an eheim or Ecco or something right?
:biggrin:


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

that would be ok. i might get a AC300 to on there for a backup but should be cool. i have a 108 with a magnum 350 and 2 ac300s.

Croz


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

I ran a two 404's on my 135 and it worked fine till I got more than 4 P's then the ammonia lvl started to go up so I added a wet/dry and now it fine

Will


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

you should always have more filteration then is recomended for the size tank. piranhas need that extra filteration.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I simply have an AC 802 and a Mag 350. Works good enuff for me.


----------



## Piranha Lord (Feb 20, 2003)

marco said:


> you should always have more filteration then is recomended for the size tank. piranhas need that extra filteration.


 oh i know they need extra but they dont necessary need overkill. fluval 404's are up to 100 gallons and ac500's are good for 100 if im right which is 200 so thats good enough for me








i meant to post this under that Filter set up Poll
oops


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Piranha Lord said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> > you should always have more filteration then is recomended for the size tank. piranhas need that extra filteration.
> ...


 You shouldnt go along with what per gallon instructions say. Its a good advice to an extent. BUt you also have to calculate with the types of fish, how many, fish adaptability with certain flow of water.. ect.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Piranha Lord said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> > you should always have more filteration then is recomended for the size tank. piranhas need that extra filteration.
> ...


 you can never have to much filteration.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

if you have the money and you want the best i reccomand you by a wet/dry system..


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

thePACK said:


> if you have the money and you want the best i reccomand you by a wet/dry system..


 yeah if you can spare the dough no problem then go for it, but otherwise you dont have to go to the extreme as long as your maitenance is done and you keep at the tank and dont leave it in absence


----------



## Piranha Lord (Feb 20, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > if you have the money and you want the best i reccomand you by a wet/dry system..
> ...


 u guys all must have alot of money and alot live in houses. Its hard for me making 1100 canadian a month living in an apartment to have 8 filters, different ones with different media and gigantic tanks


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

i have a fluval 304 and an aquamaster 400 on my 55 with 5 reds


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I have a 135 with two ac500's and a fluval 404. It works great for me, yours should be fine as well. I plan on putting in the wet/dry as soon as I find my pump parts. Then I could use my 500's on something else.


----------

